# Need the chords to this song...please help!!!



## sherazad (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey guys I need some held figuring out what chords are used in this song....The first link is the song from the CD I believe....the 2nd link is of Tim Myers playing it live...I just can't see what chords he's playing, I figured that a more advanced player could sound out what chords he's playing....thanks guys in advance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwaZNT_kcUk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9lYIImV9Ws


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

It sounds to me (and I'm no expert) that he's doing G, Em, and D for the verse and G, Em, Bm for the chorus in the first vid.

In the second vid he's playing in same key but capoed it at 7 and playing C, Am, and G, then C, Am, Em. Hope this makes sense.

But I'm not sure. Hopefully someone else will chime in here.


----------



## sherazad (Aug 11, 2007)

Man...thanks for the awesome quick reply!!! 

The C, Am, and Em sounds good but the one with the G doesn't sound right...but you got me started man thank!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never heard that song before, but I like it-easy to listen to. Cool.
-Mikey


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

sherazad said:


> ...but you got me started man thank!


_*Woman*_. 

Don't make Gillian*girl *come back here and kick yer butt!


----------

